# Boots without forward lean



## Kevinetics (Dec 8, 2018)

Hey Y'all,

I am looking for some recommendations on boots that have little to no forward lean. I am going snowboarding for the first time in about 10 yrs, and even back then I didn't like forward lean at all. Having spent the time since then skating and surfing, I am positive that I want a more laid back stance. I am nervous to just show up to rent gear and find that everything is set up for forward lean so I am hoping to find a pair of used/inexpensive boots to buy before my trip in Jan. Trouble is that the only way I know of to determine the lean is looking at the pics and I feel depending on the photo angle it can be a bit misleading.
I am hoping some folks here could recommend a few models that they know are straight back or minimal lean so that I can perform a little more targeted search. I am a size 10.5 and am not very particular on style/color. Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

buy some used...well worn boots, get some new liners...and some of those noback Now bindings
or 
better yet one of those pow no surfers without the bindings and just use some sorels

btw...just rent some beginner gear at the hill...which will likely be rather soft...and if not, ask for a soft pair of boots at the rental station

and another thought just buy some beginner boots that are a 1/2 size too big for the "lodge bunny fit" and you should be fine.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I had some Salomon Faction boas from 2012/13 that I didn't like because they had almost no fwd lean. You could search CL/Ebay for those. (...sold mine!) 

Might check some of the newer Salomon boots as well. Maybe it's a feature of more boots in their line. :shrug:


----------



## Kevinetics (Dec 8, 2018)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I am definitely looking for used boots, but they all seem to lean forward. Are you saying that I should just be able to bend soft boots backwards to get rhe stance I want? Id prefer boots that were more straight to begin with. Beginner boots don't lean forward? Im guessing you're joking about the sorels?


----------



## Kevinetics (Dec 8, 2018)

Thanks Chomps...I will look at those Salomons.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Kevinetics said:


> ...Id prefer boots that were more straight to begin with. Beginner boots don't lean forward? *Im guessing you're joking about the sorels?*


Nope! You get a Noboard or one of the new POW surfer type decks? You can ride pow with any sorta boots you want. No bindings.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

No joke about pow surfers...since u been skating and surfing, u obviously can stay on a board without bindings...so boots really don't matter.

https://www.powsurf.com/


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Deeluxe XVe, Flux MX, Burton Tourist, Salomon Hi-Fi (and some cheaper options) and Vans Hi-Standard Linerless would be the closest I think. So you have 1 stiff and expensive, 3 soft and expensive or 1 soft and cheap. Some of these are just a little softer, so matched with a zero forward lean or softer highback, they feel that way. Old bindings pretty much all had forward lean, so maybe that's what you remember most about it. The Vans boot would go well with the skating and surfing, but it will be tougher on your feet. If you have been surfing alot you should have the strength though. Most surfers prefer soft boots and a board with nose rocker and a stiff tail, pretty much the standard snowsurf setup, alot go with CRC for twin surfy feel and still slashing power. You can go without highback on front foot just fine if the bindings allow that, there's Burton, Now and Switchback at least. Of course you can drop the highback on back foot too, but that's alot of work. Smokin Jetson and Bent Metal Logic might be a nice skate/surf twin hybrid, if that's more like what you have in mind. Really agile and playful setup while still being stiff enough. It's kinda hard to know what you like after 10 years, so have an open mind about it. Deeluxe made a boot called Footloose for bindingless riding, kind of an upgraded Sorel, but I think that's a bit soft for use with bindings and regular boards.


----------



## Kevinetics (Dec 8, 2018)

Man, thank you guys for the suggestions. 

Those pow boards look like fun, but dont think thats what I am looking for right now. 

I know its been a while, but last time I went I rented gear, and I was not comfortable at all with the forward lean, and that was all they had so I just had to deal with it. I honestly don't even like to skate around in tennis shoes, because of the raised heel which causes a slight forward lean.

I had a Rossignol Recycler that I rode through the nineties with a pair of Airwalks. All my friends had more forward leaning setups and I never liked them back then.

I will check out some of the suggestions and see what I can find. I know that I am a bit picky, but I really want to be comfortable and have a good time.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hey! If it don't feel right, it don't feel right. Personal preference does play a part in all this. 

It took me a while to figure out what was wrong with those Salomon boots I didn't like. Until I did, I just couldn't get comfortable riding in them. 

If you're doing your shopping online? You will probably have a harder time finding straighter boots based solely on their picture. You'll likely have better luck going to a shop and comparing. 

If you're new to boot buying, you should be trying on a bunch of them anyway. Check Wiredsports boot sizing thread as well. *Before* you buy anything.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

wrathfuldeity said:


> No joke about pow surfers...since u been skating and surfing, u obviously can stay on a board without bindings...so boots really don't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.powsurf.com/




Sick video. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

Most boots don't have much forward lean, and you don't want to be riding straight legged anyway unless you don't like your knees.


----------



## Kevinetics (Dec 8, 2018)

I am in no position to be shopping for new boots...quite the contrary! Im am trying to spend less than I would to rent gear for a few days, so I grabbed a descent board today with Burton Si bindings for $10 at the Restore! I have read that they are old, not popular or recommended, but thought I would give it a try if I could find a pair of boots.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Kevinetics said:


> I am in no position to be shopping for new boots...quite the contrary! Im am trying to spend less than I would to rent gear for a few days, so I grabbed a descent board today with Burton Si bindings for $10 at the Restore! I have read that they are old, not popular or recommended, but thought I would give it a try if I could find a pair of boots.


Snowboarding is way more laid back than surfing, no worries. Theres used to be alot of Burton Hails at rentals, see if you can find some of them for sale, they were soft.


----------

